

Pay engineers less by offering them shiny trinkets - lrobb
http://markcunningham91.blogspot.com/2011/04/startups-stock-options-and-software.html

======
lrobb
"Well, with practically no increase in salary, I just don't see how this
equity component makes it worth the risk to change jobs. Why should I take
this offer? If we get bought or go public, I make about 50k for the next 3-4
years. That doesn't seem worth the risk and all the hours that this position
is going to require."

VS

"Why do Software Engineers end up taking the percentages they do? ... Also,
it's no secret that software engineers are seduced by cutting edge technology.
I mean, you float something cool and exciting in front of a software engineer
and he will almost begin twitching with excitement and he'll get all jacked up
over the problem at hand."

